

The History (And Artistic De-Evolution) of Patent Drawings - nsns
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/08/the-history-and-artistic-degredation-of-patent-drawings/

======
antidoh
Remove all labels and text from a patent drawing. Can you still figure out
what the patent is about? Most software patents, their drawings being servers
(so there is a "machine") connected to other devices, would be denied if we
did this test.

